# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  pioneer deh-2800 να το αλλαξω ???

## jakjak

εχω στο αυτοκινητο αυτο : http://www.pioneer-car.eu/eur/products/deh-2800mp
λεω να το αλλαξω και να παρω ενα που να εχει και usb , αφου απο οτι ειδα οι τιμες εχουν πιασει πατωμα ... επισης δεν μου πολυαρεσει η ληψη του , αλλα ισως να ειναι θεμα κεραιας αυτο .
το θεμα ειναι οτι στα χρονια του ηταν πολυ καλο μηχανημα , οποτε εχω την υποψια μηπως κανω μλκια , επειδη δεν σκοπευω να δωσω πανω απο κατοσταρικο .
δηλαδη φοβαμαι μηπως παρω ενα καινουριο που να ειναι υποδεεστερο και απλα θα εχει μονο το usb ως επιπλεον ...
δεν θελω να χασω σε ποιοτητα και ενταση ηχου , ταχυτητα διαβασματος τραγουδιων και αλλαγης σταθμων κλπ κλπ και ενος κατοσταρικου , μονο και μονο για την usb .


δεν εχω  παρακολουθησει τις εξελιξεις στο αθλημα τα τελευταια καμποσα χρονια και δεν ξερω σε τι φαση ειναι η τεχνολογια .
περιμενω γνωμες , ειδικα απο οποιον ειχε κατι παρομοιο και το αντικατεστησε .

----------


## xsterg

μονο για το usb θελεις να το αλλαξεις? εγω δεν θα το αλλαζα μονο γι αυτο. αλλα αυτες ειναι αποψεις.

----------


## vasilllis

αν θες μονο για για usb τοτε υπαρχουν usb adaptors (απο οτι ειδα εχει εισοδους το δικο σου ) για να συνδεσεις με 10-20€.
ενναλακτικα υπαρχει και usb που εκπεμπει σε καποια συχνοτητα κενη στην μπαντα των fm και το λαμβανεις μεσω του ραδιο σου.

----------


## γάτος

Εγώ θα το άλλαζα (πέραν του USB) και για την απουσία περιστροφικού κομβίου ρύθμισης ήχου.
@vasilimertzani: παλαιότερα (πριν 8 χρόνια) που είχα δοκιμάσει στην Αθήνα fm transmitter δεν είχα μείνει ευχαριστημένος (πολλές παρεμβολές).
                     Αντίθετα στην επαρχία το ίδιο δουλεύει θαυμάσια. Προφανώς έφταιγε το επιβαρυμένο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα του Λεκανοπεδίου.

----------


## jakjak

βασιλη εννοεις οτι υπαρχει ανταπτορας usb που να μπαινει στο aux in ? 
μπορεις να ποσταρεις κανα λινκ με κατι τετοιο ?

γατε με εστειλες αδιαβαστο !!!  :Biggrin:  τι σοι κριτηριο ειναι αυτο με το περιστροφικο κομβιο ???  :Huh: 

τα fm transmiter τα εχω δει αλλα νομιζω δεν ειναι για μονιμη λυση . μου μοιαζει για γκατζετακι να περναει η ωρα ...

----------


## γάτος

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η ρύθμιση του ήχου με περιστροφικό κομβίο είναι ασυγκρίτως πιο εργονομική από τα κουμπιά + -.
Αν δεις μετά από τη μόδα των κουμπιών στα ραδιοCD αυτοκινήτων, σχεδόν όλοι οι κατασκευαστές (ειδικά στα συστήματα αυτοκινήτου 
που η προσοχή του οδηγού δεν πρέπει να αποσπάται) επιστρέφουν στα περιστροφικά κομβία ελέγχου του ήχου.

----------


## xsterg

γατος ειναι γατος με αυτα που λεει. το περιστροφικο χειριστηριο δεν συγκρινεται νε τα κουμπια. στα ιδιοκτητα αυτοκινητα μου τα ηχητικα ειναι με περιστροφικα κουμπια. στα αυτοκινητα της δουλειας ειναι φτηνα με κουμπια. ε εκει ειναι το σπασιμο.

----------

γάτος (10-05-17)

----------


## xrhstos1978

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/10089468/Pio...EH-1900UB.html

----------


## antonis_p

> επισης δεν μου πολυαρεσει η ληψη του , αλλα ισως να ειναι θεμα κεραιας αυτο .



Τί κεραία χρησιμοποιείς; Από όσα έχω αλλάξει, τα pioneer είχαν την καλύτερη λήψη.
Αν αλλάξω, σκοπεύω να πάρω πάλι pioneer για αυτό το λόγο.

Αυτό με τα περιστροφικά ποτενσιόμετρα που χρησιμοποιούνται τελευταία, με τα "σκαλοπάτια" (δεν ξέρω πώς να τα περιγράψω καλύτερα)
είναι ένα θέμα, έχουν αποδειχτεί ιδιαίτερα προβληματικά.

----------


## andreasmon

> βασιλη εννοεις οτι υπαρχει ανταπτορας usb που να μπαινει στο aux in ? 
> μπορεις να ποσταρεις κανα λινκ με κατι τετοιο ?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car-...608.0.0.phh98W

----------


## vasilllis

> Εγώ θα το άλλαζα (πέραν του USB) και για την απουσία περιστροφικού κομβίου ρύθμισης ήχου.
> @vasilimertzani: παλαιότερα (πριν 8 χρόνια) που είχα δοκιμάσει στην Αθήνα fm transmitter δεν είχα μείνει ευχαριστημένος (πολλές παρεμβολές).
>                      Αντίθετα στην επαρχία το ίδιο δουλεύει θαυμάσια. Προφανώς έφταιγε το επιβαρυμένο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα του Λεκανοπεδίου.



ΔΕν τα εχω δοκιμασει ποτε.Περασαν πολλα χρονια βεβαια απο τοτε αλλα και εγω δεν θα τα εμπιστευουμουν




> βασιλη εννοεις οτι υπαρχει ανταπτορας usb που να μπαινει στο aux in ? 
> μπορεις να ποσταρεις κανα λινκ με κατι τετοιο ?
> 
> γατε με εστειλες αδιαβαστο !!!  τι σοι κριτηριο ειναι αυτο με το περιστροφικο κομβιο ??? 
> 
> τα fm transmiter τα εχω δει αλλα νομιζω δεν ειναι για μονιμη λυση . μου μοιαζει για γκατζετακι να περναει η ωρα ...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-5V-12V-Lo...-/171433707277
 ωραιο και διακριτικο.
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/mp3-decoder

Δεν εχω δοκιμασει καποιο να σου προτεινω,αλλα για το ποσο που εχουν αξιζει να δοκιμασεις.

----------


## moutoulos

Κάποτε είχα πάρει ένα *τέτοιο* ...

Μπορώ να πω οτι ήταν αρκετά καλό, αλλά μερικές φορές έκανε παρεμβολές (αυτό που λεεί ο "γάτος").
Όμως οι φορές αυτές ήταν ελάχιστες, και δεν μπορείς να πείς οτι είναι αποτρεπτικές απο την αγορά 
του.

Επειδή όμως δεν ήθελα την μόνιμη (έστω αστεία) εκπομπή RF δίπλα μου, μια και μετέφερα και παιδί
κάτω του έτους (τότε), κατέφυγα στην λύση "*YATOUR*", ή οποία στην ουσία ξεγελάει το R/CD σαν
να έχει CD-ιέρα. Βλέπω οτι μπαίνει και σε Pioneer DEH.

----------


## Dbnn

Απλα, λιτα και με νοημα, ναι αλλαξε το. Τα pioneer παντα ειχαν γκαζι. Ποτε ομως και κανενα δεν επαιξε σωστα και πραγματικη ποιοτητα. 
Φαντασου κατι sony τα αφηνουν πολυ πισω τους, ποια; τα sony....

----------


## jakjak

τελικα αποφασισα να προσπαθησω να κανω δουλεια με το μικρο ανταπτορακι που ποσταρε ο βασιλης . αν δεν ... βλεπουμε ...
αυτο το yatour που ποσταρε ο γρηγορης , καλο φαινεται , αλλα με τιμη 45 ευρω και ανω , δεν αξιζει τον κοπο ... 






> Απλα, λιτα και με νοημα, ναι αλλαξε το. Τα pioneer παντα ειχαν γκαζι. Ποτε ομως και κανενα δεν επαιξε σωστα και πραγματικη ποιοτητα. 
> Φαντασου κατι sony τα αφηνουν πολυ πισω τους, ποια; τα sony....



με εστειλες αδιαβαστο τωρα !!! πρωτη φορα ακουω τετοια κριτικη για τα pioneer !!!!!!
εχω ενα sony νεοτερο μοντελο , αλλα δεν εχω προσεξει αυτην την διαφορα ποιοτητας που αναφερεις ... 
αντιθετα το sony αργει περισσοτερο να αλλαξει σταθμους .

----------


## Dbnn

> τελικα αποφασισα να προσπαθησω να κανω δουλεια με το μικρο ανταπτορακι που ποσταρε ο βασιλης . αν δεν ... βλεπουμε ...
> αυτο το yatour που ποσταρε ο γρηγορης , καλο φαινεται , αλλα με τιμη 45 ευρω και ανω , δεν αξιζει τον κοπο ... 
> 
> 
> 
> με εστειλες αδιαβαστο τωρα !!! πρωτη φορα ακουω τετοια κριτικη για τα pioneer !!!!!!
> εχω ενα sony νεοτερο μοντελο , αλλα δεν εχω προσεξει αυτην την διαφορα ποιοτητας που αναφερεις ... 
> αντιθετα το sony αργει περισσοτερο να αλλαξει σταθμους .



Τα pioneer φαντασου καιγανε εξοδους (μια ασφαλεια στα rca) αν ηταν δεκατα χιλιοστου χαλαρο το βυσμα. 
Κεφαλες στα player χαλαγαν χωρις λογο και υποστηριξη απο τη μαμα εδω Ελλαδα μηδεν. 
Πολυ κοστος αποκτησης χωρις ιδιαιτερες απολαβες. Μονο ισχυ, τιποτα αλλο. Car stereo δουλεψα για χρονια στις χρυσες του εποχες και τα ξερω καλα. Οσο για το tuner της sony, οκ ναι αργει λιγο, απειροελαχιστα σε σχεση με αλλα, ομως ειναι αμελητεο θεωρω. Ποσο ραδιο να ακουσεις που ολα παιζουν τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τι ποιοτητα να περιμενεις απο το ραδιοφωνο.

----------


## ezizu

> Απλα, λιτα και με νοημα, ναι αλλαξε το. *Τα pioneer παντα ειχαν γκαζι. Ποτε ομως και κανενα δεν επαιξε σωστα και πραγματικη ποιοτητα.* 
> Φαντασου κατι sony τα αφηνουν πολυ πισω τους, ποια; τα sony....







> *Τα pioneer φαντασου καιγανε εξοδους (μια ασφαλεια στα rca) αν ηταν δεκατα χιλιοστου χαλαρο το βυσμα. 
> Κεφαλες στα player χαλαγαν χωρις λογο και υποστηριξη απο τη μαμα εδω Ελλαδα μηδεν. 
> Πολυ κοστος αποκτησης χωρις ιδιαιτερες απολαβες. Μονο ισχυ, τιποτα αλλο.* Car stereo δουλεψα για χρονια στις χρυσες του εποχες και τα ξερω καλα. Οσο για το tuner της sony, οκ ναι αργει λιγο, απειροελαχιστα σε σχεση με αλλα, ομως ειναι αμελητεο θεωρω. Ποσο ραδιο να ακουσεις που ολα παιζουν τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τι ποιοτητα να περιμενεις απο το ραδιοφωνο.




Δημήτρη σεβαστές οι απόψεις σου, αλλά διαβάζοντας τα γραφόμενά σου, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η ποιότητα του ήχου (όπως γίνεται κατανοητό στα γραφόμενά σου) των συσκευών, με το αν καίγανε μια ασφάλεια στην γείωση των RCA για κάποιο λόγο ή αν χάλαγε η κεφαλή laser στα CD player  και η υποστήριξη από την εδώ αντιπροσωπεία ήταν μηδέν; 
Σίγουρα η αξιοπιστία και η after sales υποστήριξη είναι σημαντικοί παράγοντες, που πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη κατά την αγορά ενός μηχανήματος, αλλά και αυτό, είναι σχετικό πολλές φορές, έτσι όπως έχει γίνει πλέον η αγορά (και οι τιμές των καινούργιων προϊόντων) . 
Όσο αφορά το θέμα "ποιότητα ήχου", έτσι για πληροφόρηση των ενδιαφερομένων αναγνωστών του θέματος, θα μπορούσες να δώσεις μια πιο ουσιώδης απάντηση; 
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ποσο ραδιο να ακουσεις που ολα παιζουν τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τι ποιοτητα να περιμενεις απο το ραδιοφωνο.



Σε κάποιον που ακούει *μόνο ράδιο*, ποια εταιρία συστήνεις, τουλάχιστον στην χαμηλή κατηγορία τιμής, μέχρι τα 100€;

----------

mikemtb (12-05-17)

----------


## jakjak

τελικα αλλαξα το pioneer με ενα παροπλισμενο sony cdx-gt300 ...  :Huh: 

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-XR09qI...CDX-GT300.html

το οποιο ειχα παρατημενο στην αποθηκη , κατι χρονια !
τωρα καποιοι οπως ο *Dbnn * θα λενε τι βλαμενος που ειμαι και ειχα παροπλισμενο το sony αντι του pioneer , αλλα δεν βαριεσαι ...  :Unsure: 

απλα εχω δυο αυτοκινητα . το sony το ειχα παρει για το αυτοκινητο που εχω μονο για παντες και στο καθημερινο αφησα αυτο που ειχε .


το καλο με το sony ειναι οτι εχει aux στην προσοψη. εκει τι προτεινετε να συνδεσω για να γινει θυρα usb ?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jack-To-USB-...oAAOSwax5Ypaio
αυτο απο μονο του ειναι αρκετο ?

----------


## aktis

εκει θα συνδέσεις το κινητο σου ή την εξοδο απο ενα mp3 player ( αναλογικός ήχος , έξοδος ακουστικών  ) . Αυτο που δείχνεις ειναι για αλλες δουλειες

----------


## jakjak

ειχα θεμα με την μνημη του . εβγαζα το κλειδι και τα ξεχναγε ολα . αλλαξα φυσσα σε ενα καλωδιο και οκ . ομως οποτε βγαζω το κλειδι κανει 5-6 μπιπ !!! τι ειναι αυτο ?

----------


## JOUN

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι υπενθυμιση για να βγαλεις την (αφαιρουμενη) προσοψη.
Οσα sony εχω δει εχουν αυτη την βλακεια..Αστο να βαραει..

----------


## jakjak

logiko mou akougetai . 
stinb arxi den to ekane , epeidi den eixe reyma meta to kleisimo toy diakopti .

----------


## Dbnn

> Δημήτρη σεβαστές οι απόψεις σου, αλλά διαβάζοντας τα γραφόμενά σου, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η ποιότητα του ήχου (όπως γίνεται κατανοητό στα γραφόμενά σου) των συσκευών, με το αν καίγανε μια ασφάλεια στην γείωση των RCA για κάποιο λόγο ή αν χάλαγε η κεφαλή laser στα CD player  και η υποστήριξη από την εδώ αντιπροσωπεία ήταν μηδέν; 
> Σίγουρα η αξιοπιστία και η after sales υποστήριξη είναι σημαντικοί παράγοντες, που πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη κατά την αγορά ενός μηχανήματος, αλλά και αυτό, είναι σχετικό πολλές φορές, έτσι όπως έχει γίνει πλέον η αγορά (και οι τιμές των καινούργιων προϊόντων) . 
> Όσο αφορά το θέμα "ποιότητα ήχου", έτσι για πληροφόρηση των ενδιαφερομένων αναγνωστών του θέματος, θα μπορούσες να δώσεις μια πιο ουσιώδης απάντηση; 
> Φιλικά πάντα.



Σηφη θα σταθω απλα σε οτι ειπα. Δεν παιζανε, δεν παιζουνε ποιοτικα και ειχαν πολλες παιδικες αλλα εκνευριστικες ασθενειες. Δεν γινεται JVC, SONY, ALPINE 10 χρονων και βαλε να παιζουν ασταματητα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι και να μην βγαζουν το παραμικρο θεμα. Ποιο pioneer αντεχει τοσα χρονια σε ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ χρηση? 1 στα 50.... Στο λεω με πασα βεβαιοτητα μιας και τα εχω δει με τα ματια μου. Ποιοτητα τωρα, ενα pioneer ηθελε να τρως ωρες ωστε να δοκιμαζεις κροσσοβερ, πυκνωτες και μεγαφωνα ωστε να παιξει σωστα. Μην πω αν εβαζες ενεργα crossover και equalizers, εδινες οσα χρηματα αξιζε η πηγη σου x3 για να ακους απλα καλη μουσικη, προσεξε, καλη οχι τελεια.  Οι αλλες μαρκες ηταν πολυ πιο ευκολες στο σεταρισμα ακομα και με 10 (!) τελικους ενισχυτες στο αμαξι σου.
Τωρα τι να σου πω, πες με παρανοικο αλλα ουτε τα ηθελα ποτε λογο ζημιων και υπερεκτιμημενης αξιας ουτε τα θελω.

----------


## Dbnn

> Σε κάποιον που ακούει *μόνο ράδιο*, ποια εταιρία συστήνεις, τουλάχιστον στην χαμηλή κατηγορία τιμής, μέχρι τα 100€;



Jvc και sony, υπαρχουν καποια radio usb που παιζουν απιστευτα ωραια και γλυκα με κοστος αντε 70-80 ευρω το πολυ!

----------

antonis_p (26-05-17)

----------


## ezizu

> Σηφη θα σταθω απλα σε οτι ειπα. Δεν παιζανε, δεν παιζουνε ποιοτικα και ειχαν πολλες παιδικες αλλα εκνευριστικες ασθενειες. Δεν γινεται JVC, SONY, ALPINE 10 χρονων και βαλε να παιζουν ασταματητα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι και να μην βγαζουν το παραμικρο θεμα. Ποιο pioneer αντεχει τοσα χρονια σε ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ χρηση? 1 στα 50.... Στο λεω με πασα βεβαιοτητα μιας και τα εχω δει με τα ματια μου. Ποιοτητα τωρα, ενα pioneer ηθελε να τρως ωρες ωστε να δοκιμαζεις κροσσοβερ, πυκνωτες και μεγαφωνα ωστε να παιξει σωστα. Μην πω αν εβαζες ενεργα crossover και equalizers, εδινες οσα χρηματα αξιζε η πηγη σου x3 για να ακους απλα καλη μουσικη, προσεξε, καλη οχι τελεια.  Οι αλλες μαρκες ηταν πολυ πιο ευκολες στο σεταρισμα ακομα και με 10 (!) τελικους ενισχυτες στο αμαξι σου.
> Τωρα τι να σου πω, πες με παρανοικο αλλα ουτε τα ηθελα ποτε λογο ζημιων και υπερεκτιμημενης αξιας ουτε τα θελω.



Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.............τώρα  κάποιος που θα διαβάσει το θέμα, θα  πάρει μια βοήθεια- άποψη, για την πηγή ήχου που θα επιλέξει, για το αυτοκίνητό του.

----------

